# New years fatty



## bigmikey14 (Jan 3, 2016)

I used a mixture of ground beef and pork. 1.5 lbs placed inside a gallon ziploc and rolled flat with a rolling pin. Then topped with swiss cheese, turkey stuffing, deli sliced turkey and cranberry sauce.  Rolled up and wrapped in bacon weave.  Smoked at 225 til an IT of 155, then placed under the broiler to crisp up bacon and reach 160













Screenshot_2016-01-01-09-31-44.png



__ bigmikey14
__ Jan 3, 2016


















Screenshot_2016-01-01-09-32-11.png



__ bigmikey14
__ Jan 3, 2016


















Screenshot_2016-01-01-09-32-33.png



__ bigmikey14
__ Jan 3, 2016


















Screenshot_2016-01-01-09-32-57.png



__ bigmikey14
__ Jan 3, 2016


















Screenshot_2015-12-28-18-44-53.png



__ bigmikey14
__ Jan 3, 2016


















Screenshot_2015-12-28-18-45-11.png



__ bigmikey14
__ Jan 3, 2016


















Screenshot_2015-12-28-18-46-13.png



__ bigmikey14
__ Jan 3, 2016


----------



## matchew (Jan 4, 2016)

looks good, bigmikey!


----------



## tjmitche (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks great. How did it taste?  Would you do anything different next time?

Points to you sir!


----------



## bigmikey14 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks fellas! It was excellent,  wouldnt change a thing.


----------

